# VQ30DEK??



## drews240 (Dec 5, 2005)

I AM DOING A VQ30DEK SWAP, WHAT RACE CAMS AND HEADERS ARE AVAILABLE FOR THIS MOTOR.

WE ARE USING A 350Z OIL PAN AND TRANNY. I WANT TO GET MORE OUT OF IT THOUGH.

DO THE 350Z HEADERS FIT?
DO AFTERMARKET 350ZCAMS FIT?

THANKS
DREW

http://www.anothershade.com/2006.htm


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

go to maxima.org and poke around the N/A forum for the cams and such.

cattman headers fit just fine. 350Z headers are built for a RWD car, not FWD. no chance in hell they will fit.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I believe the Hotshot headers for a FWD VQ35 will fit on the DE-K too, several people have done it (with some minor adjustments here and there).

There is someone currently trying to use some "eBay" cams in his VQ35 and I know in the past there have been people who tried JWTs and Tomei 264s. Apparently, neither of those provided enough gains to justify the install (one wasn't even installed correctly), but both were on FWD VQ35s.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they used those "ebay cams" in an Alty a while back and made some decent gains.
see the n/A forum on .orgy.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> they used those "ebay cams" in an Alty a while back and made some decent gains.
> see the n/A forum on .orgy.


Hell, I'm just gonna post the link :crazy:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=434810

Looks like about 15-20 whp in the 3.5 Alty.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Actual race cams? None that I am aware of in the USA; you could probably talk to a Japanese market importer and see if HKS, Tomei, or someone else has something. The JWT S1 and Nismo S-tune cams that the ebay cams seem to be related to (as well as the Tomei 264's) are all very streetable cams for a street car, not a race car...


----------



## drews240 (Dec 5, 2005)

*350Z*

We are actually putting this motor in a 240sx RWD race car so if the 350 z headers fit they will work.

Noone has metioned weather aftermarket cams for the 350z would work??

Thanks guys

Drew


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

drews240 said:


> We are actually putting this motor in a 240sx RWD race car so if the 350 z headers fit they will work.
> 
> Noone has metioned weather aftermarket cams for the 350z would work??
> 
> ...



I don't think they will. The heads on both cars are totally different


----------

